# Unlocking usb pendrive



## Kaushaldandare (May 14, 2009)

My problem is that in my college, when i connect my pendrive, it gets installed successfully but when i open it, a msg appers saying- access denied. How can i get it accessed. No action like copy, send to , etc. Can be applied on this pendrive there. But it works well everywhere else. I think someone has locked the PCs for this purpose. How can i unlock it?


----------



## paroh (May 14, 2009)

This is due to virus install USB disk security


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 14, 2009)

There might be a small switch in the pen-drive which write-protects it. Find that switch and fix it!

Also try by formatting with this tool...


*files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=197


----------



## hot zubs (May 15, 2009)

its not d problem of pen drive...
at ur clg d systems must b connected via a server n system administrator would hav blocked d usage of pen drives...
i hav dis same problem at my clg too...


----------

